# Brisbane Brewhouse Homebrew Comp



## winkle (8/10/07)

This one seems to have snuck in under the radar.
http://www.thebrewhouse.com.au/content.asp...p;eventid=36680


----------



## troydo (8/10/07)

looks like it has to be one of these styles:

Muchen Helle/Dunkel, 
Oktoberfest/Marzen
German Pils
Dortmunder Export
Schwartzbier
Rauchbier
Vienna Lager
Bock

And its due by 17th nov, judged on 24th.

only $5 entry!

Im keen but there is not enough time i wish i knew about it earlier...

I don't spose i can squeeze a belgian wheat (hoegaarden) into any of these styles


----------



## winkle (8/10/07)

I'm tempted to belt out a Schwartzbier, but time is very short


----------



## Jye (8/10/07)

2L of the beer needs to be provided... WTF


----------



## altstart (8/10/07)

2 ltrs is a case of besotted judgeing Hic Hic.

Cheers Altstart


----------



## AlphaOne (16/10/07)

also, $500 cash prize...


----------



## Ross (16/10/07)

Welcome to the forum Brendan :icon_cheers: 

Brendan is the head brewer at the Brew house in Brizzy.

cheers Ross


----------



## troydo (16/10/07)

if id realised earlier i would have given it a crack but too late to brew now


----------



## winkle (16/10/07)

Cheers Brendan - bit late for this years comp, but there's always next year


----------



## Jye (16/10/07)

B_chan said:


> also, $500 cash prize...



$500 you say... I may be able to spare some beer  

How many 750ml bottle do we need to enter, 2 or 3?


----------



## bonj (16/10/07)

I also think 2L is asking a bit much.


----------



## Screwtop (16/10/07)

Why 2L brendan? unconventional for a homebrew comp.

Screwy


----------



## Chad (29/10/07)

I decided to ask them via email about the 2L of beer, and got a reply today. This comes with a disclaimer that you can't blame me h34r: if you follow the below and are disqualified or marked down.

The reply I got was that that you should submit two (2) bottles of 1L or less per bottle. This is incase if one bottle is infected they can fall back onto the second and hope that isn't infected too. So two (2) 750ml bottles will cover it. This sounds a far better justification than just, 2L of beer.


----------



## AlphaOne (29/10/07)

Chad said:


> I decided to ask them via email about the 2L of beer, and got a reply today. This comes with a disclaimer that you can't blame me h34r: if you follow the below and are disqualified or marked down.
> 
> The reply I got was that that you should submit two (2) bottles of 1L or less per bottle. This is incase if one bottle is infected they can fall back onto the second and hope that isn't infected too. So two (2) 750ml bottles will cover it. This sounds a far better justification than just, 2L of beer.




Yeah, 2 750ml bottles, i spoke to Grant (the owner) and told him that 2l is too much. 

we'll take your entries.

Cheers, Brendan


----------



## bindi (29/10/07)

Troydo said:


> looks like it has to be one of these styles:
> 
> Muchen Helle/Dunkel,
> Oktoberfest/Marzen
> ...




I was thinking the same, I have some Trappist styles in bottles [only a few] and got all excited until I read this.
German Style Brew into this years’ Annual Brewhouse Homebrew Competition. 

A welcome contribution to the world of beer, would fall foul of the Reinheitsgebot. Look what happened to Gose ? It's hard to find.


----------



## Jye (18/11/07)

So who else entered some beers?

The guy behind the bar on Friday said judging is throughout the week and the winner will be announced at 2pm Saturday... may be worth rocking up for a few beers.


----------



## jimmy01 (18/11/07)

Jye said:


> So who else entered some beers?
> 
> The guy behind the bar on Friday said judging is throughout the week and the winner will be announced at 2pm Saturday... may be worth rocking up for a few beers.



My mate Terry and I have entered a couple of pilseners and a marzen. Not all that hopeful but would be good to get some feedback. Not sure who is judging though.

Might see you there on Sat Jye.

Jimmy


----------



## Paul H (18/11/07)

Jye said:


> So who else entered some beers?
> 
> The guy behind the bar on Friday said judging is throughout the week and the winner will be announced at 2pm Saturday... may be worth rocking up for a few beers.



Jye, I put a beer in......................told them that you had changed your mind about entering & just wanted them to give your beer to the last drunk to walk out last night!


----------



## Chad (18/11/07)

My Oktoberfest beer went in on Thursday.


----------



## Jye (18/11/07)

Paul H said:


> Jye, I put a beer in......................told them that you had changed your mind about entering & just wanted them to give your beer to the last drunk to walk out last night!



Well at least all of *my* beer will be drunk :lol:


----------



## AlphaOne (22/11/07)

Entries are in, judging will be done saturday afternoon. 

good luck all

next year will be a different style, I have discussed with Grant(owner) and Michael(competition organiser) about diversifying the entries, but they are keen to keep it specific. i believe next years entries will have to be belgian ales?

Brewhouse newsletter will hopefully have details in the near future

Cheers,
Brendan


----------



## troydo (22/11/07)

Sounds good! but we need more warning!


----------



## lonte (24/11/07)

Jye said:


> ... 2pm Saturday... may be worth rocking up for a few beers.



Jye, I plan to be there by 1400.


----------



## Jye (24/11/07)

I will be in for a pint closer to 3.


----------



## jimmy01 (25/11/07)

Congratulations to Michael for his winning pilsener at the brewhouse comp yesterday. :super: Very nice beer and well deserved win.

It was a great afternoon and a good time was had by all. It was nice to put faces to some forum members that I have chatted to but never met before. Has inspired me to make the trip over to the Dark Side of the River for BABBs meeting next year.

Thanks to the Brewhouse for staging the event, Craftbrewer for sponsoring, and the judges who put in their time. 

Hope that those who rocked on to the Belgium Beer Cafe have made it home safely.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Ross (25/11/07)

Yes, congratulations to Michael & his assistant "brew bitch". A well deserved win against some very stiff opposition.
My first go @ judging & enjoyed the experience immensely. We had one entry that was a Bock made from a kit that turned out to be the beer of the day - Unfortunately though for the wrong reasons, coming last in the judging. It had picked up some sort of lactic infection, but the beer was crystal clear, perfectly balanced & a joy to drink.
Great to catch up with old friends & meet some new faces - Should have gone home while I was still sober, but got home in the early hours of this morning, after a huge evening at the Belgian Beer Cafe. 

Cheers Ross


----------



## lonte (25/11/07)

I'd also like to add my thanks to the folks from The Brewhouse who made us very welcome on the day. Thanks also to the sponsors, judges and competitors. Highlight of the day had to be "that bock" and sampling the entries and speaking in person with the brewers. Even Paul's smokey went down allright!! I hope I behaved myself at the Belgian afterwards, don't recall much after leaving The Brewhouse. Cheers again to all for an excellent day.


----------



## AlphaOne (26/11/07)

lonte said:


> I'd also like to add my thanks to the folks from The Brewhouse who made us very welcome on the day. Thanks also to the sponsors, judges and competitors. Highlight of the day had to be "that bock" and sampling the entries and speaking in person with the brewers. Even Paul's smokey went down allright!! I hope I behaved myself at the Belgian afterwards, don't recall much after leaving The Brewhouse. Cheers again to all for an excellent day.



Haha, we had a great day, the BBC started to get quite messy indeed, i suppose 12% beers will do that to you

Ross and I ended up drinking by ourselves for quite a while after you lot crashed. that man can drink!


PS. the sour bock was my favourite too:\


----------



## AlphaOne (26/11/07)

Next years competition will have the same prize and entries are to be belgian ales(pretty broad category)
entries are to be in by the second saturday of november and shall be judged the following week,

cheers!
Brendan


----------



## Screwtop (27/11/07)

B_chan said:


> Next years competition will have the same prize and entries are to be belgian ales(pretty broad category)
> entries are to be in by the second saturday of november and shall be judged the following week,
> 
> cheers!
> Brendan




Thanks Brendan, what size for the entries next year?

Screwy


----------



## Ross (27/11/07)

Michael,

We had initially discussed 1 bottle for next year, but with the social event afterwards & all the entrants thoroughly enjoying trying each others brews, I'd be supportive of 2 bottles again.

cheers Ross


----------



## Paul H (27/11/07)

lonte said:


> I'd also like to add my thanks to the folks from The Brewhouse who made us very welcome on the day. Thanks also to the sponsors, judges and competitors. Highlight of the day had to be "that bock" and sampling the entries and speaking in person with the brewers. Even Paul's smokey went down allright!! I hope I behaved myself at the Belgian afterwards, don't recall much after leaving The Brewhouse. Cheers again to all for an excellent day.



Jeez you must have been hammered if the smokey went down without a fight


----------

